

Man gets idea, builds motorcycle from scratch, beats Ducati. - patrickc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HhGQJ2hn8Y#t=32s

======
murrayb
The video "The Britten Bike Story" is well worth seeing if you enjoy
mechanical hackery and motorcycles- <http://www.brittendvd.co.nz/>

